# Advice



## 123abc (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks everyone, for responding to my previous post. I am having terrible pains right now. It is the same thing I have been experiencing for the past 72hrs. I run to the washroom, needing to go. When I do nothing (or very, very little) comes out. I still feel like I need to go... right now. Even though I just went. It never goes away. I felt like that when I went to sleep, and I felt like that when I woke up.When I was younger, I remember having those "attacks", where I would go and sit on the toilet in agony for 1/2 an hour. When my bowels were completely empty, I felt better. Six or seven hours later, I'd have another attack, but in the meantime, I felt fine. What I am experiencing now is like some huge 72hr attack. It doesn't go away, even when I completely empty my bowels. The pain is identical to needing to "go". It is so bad that it's making me shake. Has anyone ever had such long attacks? Is there any medication for dealing with them (someone mentioned something called Dicitel)? Thank you very, very much for responding.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

yeah i don't think it's too unusual to have attacks that last forever like that... I had one that lasted 6 days of constant pain/running to the bathroom every 20 mins or so.... it wasn't fun... so i know what you're goin through... at the time I lived alone... which was both good and bad.... good cuz i didn't have to be embarassed in front of anyone, but bad cuz I felt so alone and in such intense pain... which I think i would have prefered the embarassment if it meant someone would have been there to help me through it... if you haven't already, read through the "worst episodes" thread on here... if I remember right there were several other people who also posted about having bad attacks that lasted awhile... so you're not alone... hope you feel better soon! and i haven't heard of dicitel, but I've chosen to limit my intake of prescription drugs to the minimum (which currently means none), but when I do have attacks I take Levsin (hyoscyamine) which almost always stops the cramping and pain within a minute or 2.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

hi,i'm sorry to hear that you're going through so much pain right now....it sounds like discovering this bboard and knowing you're not alone has helped somewhat...but at the same time that doesn't stop what you're going thru yourself...you really should go see a doctor soon...be aware, though, that not all doctors will go about diagnosing you the same way: some will be more thorough than others...you can do your part as the patient, however, to help find out what exactly is going on with you...this website, and others, are just full of helpful information and probably more important, full of people who have experienced what you are experiencing right now, and who have found a way to successfully manage the symptoms eventually. search around the websites for answers and, if u still have questions, post a question for us, and you'll find u have a lot of friends here who would love to help.you really would need to see a doctor for a while to know exactly what's happening with your individual situation, but i should mention that the feeling "incomplete evacuation" as it is called, is really common among people with ibs...have faith that you won't feel that way forever, there will be a way to conquer, or at least manage, that. it also shows some hope that you went thru that when you were younger and somehow you got better.above all else, the most useful advice that i personally could give you, as someone in just their 3rd year of battling this, is that when life throws you something like this on top of you, of course you'll be so depressed and drowning in tears at first, but sooner or later u gotta try to grow stronger from it, and know that u can't control every bad thing that happens in your life, but you *can* control how you react to it, and believe me, you'll come out a much stronger, tougher, and smarter person from it.and always remember, that there are people out there who understand your pain and who would love to help. my hopes are with you.-meth


----------

